# so my wife is pissed off at me...



## TAB (Feb 7, 2009)

Why you ask?


becuase I'm making a chocolate chiffon cake, from scratch.




Why is it making her mad? she left for work right as I put it in the oven.


----------



## Big_Fish (Mar 10, 2010)

hey my (Ex) Wife gets mad every time I make Crab Cakes... from 'scratch' .... :-D


----------



## Disturbed (Aug 17, 2011)

Big_Fish said:


> hey my (Ex) Wife gets mad every time I make Crab Cakes... from 'scratch' .... :-D


Thats funny my ex gets mad when she see's on facebook that I've made Ceviche again lol. It's the little things some people miss lol


----------

